# Feral wood pigeon with a broken skull?



## HeerJelle (Sep 12, 2017)

So 2,5 weeks ago I've found a feral wood pigeon, around 8-10 days old. It was 5 meters down a tree and had no scalp. I was gonna put it down but seeing it peck at flies it was clearly full of life, so I fed it formula and now its eating seeds already. 

A flap of old scalp skin was left and as I removed a tiny piece I'm pretty confident I noticed the right side of its skull raised up and I saw his meninges (so his brain). I obviously put it back instantly to prevent infection and it didnt seem too bothered.

Is there any chance of this healing, or is there any chance of a vet 'fixing' this? Or should I just ignore it and let it enjoy life while it can.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I've never dealt with a skull fracture like that, but from what I've heard, if he's not showing neurological signs there's a good chance he'll be okay.

Is his scalp healing? He probably could have used stitches when you first found him, but I suppose it's too late for that.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! Is he eating ok?


----------



## HeerJelle (Sep 12, 2017)

bootface said:


> I've never dealt with a skull fracture like that, but from what I've heard, if he's not showing neurological signs there's a good chance he'll be okay.
> 
> Is his scalp healing? He probably could have used stitches when you first found him, but I suppose it's too late for that.


There was no skin remaining, only a very minute piece that rolled back. I also didnt think he'd pull through, my bad I guess.

He is around 3,5-4 weeks old now and already using his wings quite often, gripping well, eating well and actively studying the environment. I'm not sure if it's healing at the moment, I just hope he doesnt bump his head or get an infection in there. Or would it still be useful to bring him to a bird shelter?


----------



## HeerJelle (Sep 12, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Thank you for helping him! Is he eating ok?


He is eating mighty fine. Got formula and he is eating around 100ml a day already. I am slowly switching him to regular food. He is pecking at it when it is on the floor but he is still a tad clumsy and doesnt use the container for the food/water yet.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I'd definitely have him looked at. I have a pigeon who was totally scalped down to the bone, though no damage to the skull fortunately. The wound was debrided and stitched up as soon as she was found, and it healed up without a problem. It seems like the skin is loose up their, so a small wound looks a lot bigger, and it can be stretched back over the skull.
I don't know if there's much that can be done after 2 weeks, but a vet would be able to tell you the best course of action. I'd definitely worry about infection.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, the bird really needed to be seen by an avian vet when you found him. Now the patch of skin is probably dried out. I would worry about infection too. We cannot see what you are seeing, so hard for us to know. Can you post a picture of the injury?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If it has been two weeks and he seems to be doing well he may be fine but would love also to see a photo.


----------



## HeerJelle (Sep 12, 2017)

Heya, forgot to post for a while. The skin did grow back. No feathers yet, but the skin IS getting a healthy color. Quite lively and flies like a champ. Drinks well and understands where the food is, get it in its beak and then drops it. So work in progress. Any wat to improve that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's cute. You might add some milot (sorghum) to that mix and maybe a bit of safflower seed. Just a bit of the safflower as it is high in fat. But they do like it a lot.


----------



## HeerJelle (Sep 12, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> He's cute. You might add some milot (sorghum) to that mix and maybe a bit of safflower seed. Just a bit of the safflower as it is high in fat. But they do like it a lot.


A tad of safflower is already in the mix! I'll be sure to look for some Milot tho! Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like to add split peas and lentils from the market. They usually like those, and are a good size for them.


----------



## HeerJelle (Sep 12, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> I like to add split peas and lentils from the market. They usually like those, and are a good size for them.


There's normal peas in his food. The only problem is that he's too stupid to swallow any food by himself. He pecks at it, tried and fails to get it in his throat and drops it. He keeps trying tho.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Bless him he's just a baby and is learning how to eat on his own, he'll get the hang of it eventually. I hate how cruel birds can be at scalping youngsters - or even older birds sometimes. I'm so glad you are taking care of him, poor lil guy has had a rough start. I've seen birds in a worse state than him make a full recovery and grow feathers back. Good luck with him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know there are dry peas in the mix, but sometimes they will eat the split peas and lentils more easily as they are smaller and easier to pick up. The regular dry peas are larger and sometimes takes them a while to master them.


----------

